# FSW Application - Self / Wife



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello All,

After a dreadful negative outcome of the Australian skill assessment and some research on the Canadian Immigration, I finally decided to apply under a FSW catagory under Money Market Dealer skill code.

My questions to the folks at the forum are as follows

1. What is the estimated time frame for the skill assessment result to be declared, I understand that the complete process from application to reaching Canada takes about and year or more however the question here is how much time does it take for the skill to be assessed by the CIC post which they complete the application and send it to the respective country Visa office for further processing.

2. I am currently unmarried but hope to be married soon  (in about 6 months from now) so the question here is that if I apply for the immigration as a single now, can i add my spouse as a dependent applicant at a later stage?

3. What are the chances for the skill codes to be closed, specifically under the finance field before the result or the outcome is received from the CIC office.

Request help from you all experienced folks which will form my decision to go for this application or no.

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What NOC code is 'Money Market Dealer'? Because I don't see that listed in the list of professions for FSW...


----------



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

hi ,

that code is 1112 Financial & Investment analyst.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

1. Around 3 to 5 weeks for WES assessment
2. Yes you can add later
3. Finance related fields should take time to close. I guess you still have good chance.

Good luck 

Regards,
Ash


ashesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After a dreadful negative outcome of the Australian skill assessment and some research on the Canadian Immigration, I finally decided to apply under a FSW catagory under Money Market Dealer skill code.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashesh (Mar 30, 2014)

ashpin said:


> 1. Around 3 to 5 weeks for WES assessment
> 2. Yes you can add later
> 3. Finance related fields should take time to close. I guess you still have good chance.
> 
> ...


Hey Ash,

Many many thanks for your encouraging words, and I hope that I get some ray of light for Canada Immigration.

For WES I understand it takes about 3 to 5 weeks however I am curious to know that how much time does actual immigration application takes after WES evaluation along with the other relevant documents are submitted to the authorities.

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Once your documents are submitted to CIC then it could be somewhere around 1.5 to 2 years. 
It's a long wait. 

But start with the process soon and don't wait.

Even if you don't get through this year at least you will have complete file ready for the next year. 

Good Luck.



ashesh said:


> Hey Ash,
> 
> Many many thanks for your encouraging words, and I hope that I get some ray of light for Canada Immigration.
> 
> ...


----------

